# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Pokrzywka leczenie

## AniaK

Witam,

Ostatnio zauważyłam ze na rękach wyskoczyła mi pokrzywka, gdy wyszłam na słonce. Nigdy nie miałam czegoś takiego i nie jestem alergikiem. 

Jak mogę to wyleczyć? 

Prosze o odpowiedź

----------


## dr.

Alergikiem nie jest się od urodzenia, można zostać nim w wieku 20 lat itp.


Leczenie pokrzywki zależy od rodzaju tzn. w przypadku pokrzywki ostrej na tle pokarmowym, zaleca się stosowanie środków przeczyszczających oraz antyhistaminowych (np. loratadyna), a także wapń i witaminy C.

W niektórych przypadkach stosuje się odczulanie za pomocą podawania w zastrzykach minimalnych, wzrastających dawek alergenu. 

Zalecana jest wizyta u lekarza, dopiero po obejrzeniu można zastosować odpowiednie leczenie.

----------


## pigulaagusia25

od wielu lat borykam się z tym samym problemem. Mam alergię na nikiel i praktycznie cały rok borykam się z pokrzywką. Swędzi, piecze, no i niestety ciągle stosuję leki bez większego skutku. Nawet maści ze sterydami mi nie pomagają. Jednak ostatnio odkryłam środek do mycia ciała o działaniu antyseptycznym i ...udało się pokrzywka zniknęła) Srodek ten stosuję od 2 miesięcy do mycia ciała i moje problemy skórne zniknęły.

----------


## aros5

pigulaagusia25 widzę, że towarzyszy ci śmiertelny nastrój.

----------


## focus9

Możesz spróbować specjalnej maści. Zapytaj w aptece.
Ulgę przynosi przykładanie kostek lodu lub okłady z zimnej wody czy soku z cebuli oraz smarowanie bąbli kremem nawilżającym.

----------


## Gosia

Pokrzywka może przypominać poparzenie pokrzywą lub być rozległą czerwoną plamą. Zmiany mogą być skupione w jednym lub kilku miejscach albo pokrywać całe ciało. 
Zwykle swędząca i piekąca wysypka ustępuje po kilku, kilkunastu godzinach.

----------


## focus9

Mam pytanie tego typu, otóż mój syn co roku w sezonie zimowym dostaje atopowego zapalenia skóry na rękach i nogach. Wygląda to jak czerwone chropowate plamy liszajowe, które go swędzą. Radziłam się w tej sprawie wielu specjalistów i żaden z nich nie dał mi jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Jeden lekarz twierdził ze jest to typowa alergia pokarmowa, natomiast drugi ze to od chemii. Cały rok piorę mu ubrania w tym samym proszku i raczej dietę taka samą. Proszę może ktoś wie co może być powodem takiego atopowego zapalenia skóry.

----------

